# digitized corporate logos?



## edkat (Feb 6, 2009)

Does anyone have the KFC, Taco Bell, or Long John Silvers logo digitized?


----------



## chris wright (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: digitize logos*

Brands of the World


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: digitize logos*



chris wright said:


> Brands of the World


Brands of the World will has vector files but I don't think they have digitized logo files. Just download the vector file and send it off for digitizing.


----------



## Stitched (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh sorry to butt in here but are we allowed to download from there and digitize any of those logos?
I know that no one would be allowed to sell anything if they embroidered with them as of copyright but thats why im asking if its even ok to digitize them in the first place, I would like to download a few and have a go at digitizing for practise if were are allowed, if so would we be able to display the before (vector) and after (embroidered) on website to show our quality?

Again sorry to jump in on the convo but made me wonder

Thanks


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

*this is what comes up when you download a logo from Brands of the World. Simply downloading the logo does NOT give you license to use it without permission from the owner such as Pepsi, Coke, etc. Simply downloading a logo from them is like getting a car and not getting the keys. You have it but can't use it.
*

*Downloading this artwork you agree to the following:*
The above logo design and the artwork you are about to download is the intellectual property of the copyright and/or trademark holder and is offered to you as a convenience for lawful use with proper permission from the copyright and/or trademark holder only. You hereby agree that you agree to the Terms of Use and that the artwork you download will be used for non-commercial use without infringing on the rights of the copyright and/or trademark holder and in compliance with the DMCA act of 1998. Before you use or reproduce this artwork in any manner, you agree to obtain the express permission of the copyright and/or trademark holder. Failure to obtain such permission is a violation of international copyright and trademark laws subject to specific financial and criminal penalties.


----------



## Stitched (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes Jean thats exactly what I thought would be the case so when I seen this post I thought I would ask in case I was wrong,,, then I dont get why anyone would bother to download one in the first place,,, and even by just showing them on your website to show the quality of your digitizing it would also be not allowed as website are for commercial use

I cant see that a professional digitizer would even accept the job of digitizing it, if it was requested by a customer

Thanks for answering


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Marv of Westway Marketing marketing has lots of digitized corporate logos on his site:

http://www.westwaymarketing.com/page/page/2444032.htm

Not everything is online. Contact him if you don't see what you're looking for. It is assumed you have obtained proper permission to use licensed material. He is a very experienced digitizer. Hirsch often embroideres his designs at ISS shows.


----------



## edkat (Feb 6, 2009)

I did visit his site, and he also made sure I had permission. I am just waiting on customer to tell me the logo they need.


----------

